

Ask HN: Anyone else want google.com et al to be broken down by host on HN? - sh1mmer

Some sites like blogspot.com, blogger.com etc are broken down by host already, but I'd really like to see google.com and a few other domains split up. Posts on code.google.com are different from posts on google.com and being able to see that would be helpful when choosing what to read.
======
johns
Personally, I think the domain displayed should be the entire domain and
subdomains minus 'www.'

~~~
johns
And the domain should also be added to the RSS feed

------
tokenadult
I think it would be helpful to see complete domains.

------
derefr
Get as nit-picky on the domain as you like; sometimes, it's still not enough
to determine which "site" you're going to. Think of /~user/ directories, for
example, or hosted subsites. Not everything that's distinct from its owner has
its own domain.

The ideal split would actually require something like:

    
    
        <link rel="Site Root" href="http://example.com.nyud.net:4561/~bob/thebigsite/oldv1/">
    

as metadata on the resulting page. (As an aside, does HN currently retrieve
the resulting pages for any metadata when submitting? Doing an AJAX autofill
of the _default_ submission title from the <title> tag might be a good idea.)

For most sites, "Site Root" would just be the same as the domain name.
Perhaps, then, it could have that as the default assumption of any parsers,
the actual tag just overriding it for the sites that need it.

Also, you know what already (mostly) provides the same information? The <base>
tag! Oddly, something we've long dropped from our HTML vocabulary.

~~~
sh1mmer
I totally accept it's not a perfect indication of authorship (or ownership).
That's a much harder problem.

It's more than a little big of extra granularity would help. This has been
recognized as the case with blogspot.com and it seems like it wouldn't be a
bad thing to do to all domains.

------
wesley
What I really want is to read the descriptions within my RSS reader, but this
'll do too.

------
petercooper
I'd like to see it show the host _after_ redirect, too. Some people have
posted links that are FeedBurner or Google feed proxy redirects to content on
blogs, and you get "google.com" or "feedburner.com" showing up as the host on
HN.

------
PStamatiou
i vote for i like it the way it is. less clutter and it's just a hover away if
i really want to know the full url

